# How do you find a good CBT therapist locally??



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I could really use some one on one sessions..but all my health insurance does is give me names of psychotherapists..how can I find someone who uses CBT?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

most of them do. you can call them and ask. I do CBT when it's appropriate for example. there should also be a local or state directory on the internet. if you bc me I'll see if there is someone locally who specializes in CBT for IBS.tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Jane93.Besides Tom's offer, you may want to try the National Guild of Hypnotists at www.ngh.net and ask for a certified hypnotherapist in your area.If you have a problem in getting through, email me and I'll contact them on your behalf.Chris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I hope hypnotherapists aren't doing CBT?tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,No not all are. However, the NGH has within its membership M.D.s & Psy.D.s - I can access those qualified for Jane93....down boy...down LOL


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Another good resource is www.aabt.org The Association for Advancement of Behavior Therapy. They have a list of practioners who do CBT.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

Dr. Bohlen... it's nice to see you post something. It's been a while.To respond to the original post, I've been to several therapists, and in my opinion a good CBT therapist needs to be "felt out".... and you'll know when you've found the right one for you.All of my therapists were psychotherapists and all did CBT.Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump


----------

